# AppleTV et iPhoto, films, vidéo...



## wayne (3 Août 2007)

On dit que tout ce qu'on voit sur AppleTV doit être dans iTunes. Mais pour iPhoto, les vidéos, les films... faut-il les transferer dans iTunes avant tout ?


----------



## whereismymind (4 Août 2007)

AppleTV peut lire tout ce qui se trouve dans le répertoire "Séquences" si j'ai bien compris.

Pour le reste, je sais pas, mais je suppose qu'il peut lire les photos depuis le dossier qui va bien sans les avoir en doublon dans iTunes et dans iPhoto.


----------



## Galphanet (5 Août 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> AppleTV peut lire tout ce qui se trouve dans le répertoire "Séquences" si j'ai bien compris.



*Faux*.


Il faut importer dans iTunes les films, il est capable de reprendre la libraire iPhoto ou de prendre toutes les photos d'un dossier précisé.


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

Le petit utilitaire iSquint est parfait pour convertir n'importe quel DivX dans un format adapt&#233; &#224; iTunes. Cet utilitaire s'utilise sans avoir besoin de modifier un quelconque r&#233;glage, il est assez rapide et - cerise sur le g&#226;teau - le fichier r&#233;sultat est toujours (l&#233;g&#232;rement) plus petit que l'original.


----------



## whereismymind (6 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> *Faux*.
> 
> 
> Il faut importer dans iTunes les films, il est capable de reprendre la libraire iPhoto ou de prendre toutes les photos d'un dossier précisé.



Encore un point négatif sur ce produit Apple qui décidément a bien du mal à avoir le moindre intérêt à mes yeux ....


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

En fait, ce probl&#232;me de conversion de films au bon format existe d&#233;j&#224; sur l'iPod. Sauf que l'iPod, comme il ne fait pas (encore !) tourner une version de Mac OS X, on a plus facilement tendance &#224; lui pardonner.

Cependant, une fois que l'on sait qu'il faut syst&#233;matiquement utiliser le H264, il suffit juste de s&#233;lectionner le bon codec au moment de l'encodage, et voil&#224; tout, pas de quoi en faire un plat. D'autant que ce fameux format H264 n'est pas mauvais du tout. Apple impose en force son format, &#231;a ne va pas plus loin.

Certains arrivent d'ailleurs tr&#232;s bien &#224; faire sauter cette limitation, en installant Perian sur l'Apple TV - mais l&#224; on sort d'une utilisation grand public standard.


----------



## whereismymind (6 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> En fait, ce problème de conversion de films au bon format existe déjà sur l'iPod. Sauf que l'iPod, comme il ne fait pas (encore !) tourner une version de Mac OS X, on a plus facilement tendance à lui pardonner.
> 
> Cependant, une fois que l'on sait qu'il faut systématiquement utiliser le H264, il suffit juste de sélectionner le bon codec au moment de l'encodage, et voilà tout, pas de quoi en faire un plat. D'autant que ce fameux format H264 n'est pas mauvais du tout. Apple impose en force son format, ça ne va pas plus loin.
> 
> Certains arrivent d'ailleurs très bien à faire sauter cette limitation, en installant Perian sur l'Apple TV - mais là on sort d'une utilisation grand public standard.




C'est faisable sans ouvrir la bête ?


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

Oh, oui, sans ouvrir la b&#234;te, c'est possible.

Il y a m&#234;me un gentil membre du forum qui a traduit le tutoriel de l'anglais au fran&#231;ais, &#224; peine 5 fils en dessous d'ici. Je te laisse jeter un &#339;il, tu jugeras par toi m&#234;me si tu estime tout cela facile ou de l'ordre de la magie Jedi faisant appel &#224; La Force et n&#233;cessitant un taux de midichlorien sup&#233;rieur &#224; 20 000...


----------



## TRN (6 Août 2007)

Demain , mardi,  une special event de la part de Steve 
peut etre une surprise dans les fonctionnalites de l'Apple TV
(on peu rever)


:rose:


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

R&#234;vons un peu alors, quitte &#224; sortir totalement du th&#232;me du fil !

On peut se demander effectivement ce qu'il va advenir du Mac mini, et donc par ricochet de l'Apple TV. Est-ce que l'un des deux va remplacer l'autre ?!

Il y a aussi des rumeurs concernant un nouveau clavier, si cela se confirme, ce serait magnifique que l'on puisse le brancher dans l'unique prise USB de l'Apple TV, et ainsi l'utiliser comme un ordinateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Rêvons un peu alors, *quitte à sortir totalement du thème du fil *!




Ben ... Là, j'aimerais mieux pas ...


----------



## wayne (7 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> *Faux*.
> 
> 
> Il faut importer dans iTunes les films, il est capable de reprendre la libraire iPhoto ou de prendre toutes les photos d'un dossier précisé.


les film dans iTunes. Et les vid&#233;os qui viennent de ma cam&#233;ra ?
Autre question; pour voir un film, je le rentre dans iTunes, ok, mais l'int&#233;gration prend du temps, ... on ne peut donc pas regarder un film de fa&#231;on inopin&#233;e ?


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Le passage dans iTunes ne prends pas plus d'un quart de seconde, si tu pr&#233;sente &#224; iTunes un lien vers ta vid&#233;o, au lieu de la vid&#233;o elle-m&#234;me (car dans ce dernier cas, si tu as coch&#233; l'option "Consolider la biblioth&#232;que iTunes" dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du logiciel, iTunes recopie la vid&#233;o).

Pour cr&#233;er un lien vers ta vid&#233;o, ouvre l&#224; avec Quicktime, puis fait "Enregistrer sous", et l&#224; s&#233;lectionne "Enregistrer comme s&#233;quence de r&#233;f&#233;rence". Le fichier ainsi cr&#233;&#233; est tr&#232;s petit, et peut &#234;tre d&#233;plac&#233; dans iTunes et lu depuis l'Apple TV directement, en laissant iTunes ouvert sur l'ordinateur.

Bien s&#251;r, il reste toujours ce probl&#232;me de format vid&#233;o p&#233;nible &#224; contourner, mais si tu as pu installer Perian sur l'Apple TV, tout format de vid&#233;o y est alors lisible.

Et puis un peu de patience, il va y avoir des nouveaut&#233;s pour l'Apple TV tr&#232;s bient&#244;t, Steve Jobs himself vient de le dire.


----------

